# New buckling... what do you think?



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Well, I had my heart set on a different little tri color but when I saw this one I was sold on him! I think he is just stunning! Super happy to have such a pretty little guy! He is a little skittish. He was not a bottle baby and is really jumpy. Hope he calms down! He walked right up to the breeder so I'm sure it's just the new environment. He is 5 months old.

What color marking would he be considered?

Overall what do you think structurally? Honest opinions would be greatly appropriated! He is not registered or anything but I'm happy with him. Right now I'm just breeding for healthy, nice looking offspring and milk from my does. I would however like to know of any possible faults or extra good points you see. I'm still a newbie and one day may want to breed better quality registered kids. Got to start learning somewhere =) I'm really not sure exactly what I should be looking for in future goats.

Also on his face. He seems to have more of a dip below his eyes then my other does who have really flat faces. Is that because he is young? Or something else? Will he always have a larger forehead or will he proportion out as he gets older.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He is a nice looking boy....congrats :thumb:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

What a flashy boy! Congratulations! I'm not experienced in mini's or in judging goats for that matter  so I'll let somebody else let you know pros and cons.  But he looks great to me!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

He's cute! Congrats on your new boy. His head has a "dish" profile. Those are my favorite's! What breed/breeds is he?


----------



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

Congrats! He's a cutie! Love his pretty face.  

He does toe out a bit in these pictures, but a picture is only a moment in time and maybe he was standing funny.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I would say he toes out a bit front and rear. 

He is adorable!! Congrats! I am not familiar with pygmy colors.


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

myfainters ~ I think the "dish" face gives him a special charm. None of the other goat kids had it. Not sure if its "good" or "bad" but it made him extra cute! Just thought it was a little odd since my girls don't have it. LOL

He's supposed to be mostly Nigerian. Neither of his parents were registered so who knows. His dad sure didn't look like he had any pygmy in him. Nice and leggy. He could have a little mystery hidden in him somewhere. IMO he is tall for his age. He is almost as tall as my 7 month old girls and he is younger.

Can't wait to see how he grows up!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Ah ND. Well onder: badgerface broken chamoise? I am not sure on all the colors.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Can't wait to see how he grows up!


 :thumbup: :wink:


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Freedomstar & Red Mare ~ Thank you for the pointers on his front & rear. Going to keep an eye on that and see how he develops.


----------

